# Updated pics of my 90.



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

Well the diatom bloom finally cleared up and i could get some decent shots so here they are.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Wow mike! What are those fun hairy round things in the first few shots?


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)




----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)




----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)




----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

Ciddian said:


> Wow mike! What are those fun hairy round things in the first few shots?


those are my Acans.


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

Ciddian said:


> Wow mike! What are those fun hairy round things in the first few shots?


Those are my aussie Acans.


----------



## ruffyruff (Dec 28, 2008)

cablemike, on your sps, it shows some bald spots (sorry for the terminology), but does it mean recession or growth?


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

ruffyruff said:


> cablemike, on your sps, it shows some bald spots (sorry for the terminology), but does it mean recession or growth?


that is growth.. if it was at the base(bottom) then it would be recession.. on the tips is growth.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Looking very very good! I wish mines looked like them.


----------



## overleaf (Feb 1, 2009)

That is a gorgeous tank Mike, thanks for sharing.

I'm seriously thinking about setting up a small sw tank... That's how my fw addiction happened :/


----------



## lloydj (Apr 10, 2009)

I think the tank looks awsome Mike!

Great rockscaping and coral arrangement.


----------

